# Science:  Marijuana Could Prevent Alzheimer's, New Study



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2009)

*Science:  Marijuana Could Prevent Alzheimer's, New Study on Tuesday January 27, @09:36AM  							 				 						*

*	 		Posted 		by  	 	 		 			timothy 		 	 	  	 	 	on Tuesday January 27, @09:36AM* 
*from the that's-just-like-your-opinion-man dept.* 
 
Chickan writes _"'A puff a day might keep Alzheimer's away, according to marijuana research by professor Gary Wenk and associate professor Yannic Marchalant of the Ohio State Department of Psychology. Wenk's studies show that a low dosage in the morning of a certain canavanoid, a component in marijuana, reversed memory loss in older rats' brains. In his study, an experimental group of old rats received a dosage, and a control group of rats did not. The old rats that received the drugs performed better on memory tests, and the drug slowed and prevented brain cell death.' My fine university's dollars at work!"_ Maybe it works even better in combination with brain-preserving sips of coffee.
http://slashdot.org/#


Read More


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 27, 2009)

pretty cool.


----------



## Jimi (Jan 27, 2009)

Cool indeed, if it truly helps Alzheimer's suffers. Although I think I heard a similar argument from another Hippie in the Parking Lot of RFK Stadium in DC at a Greatfull Dead Concert when I was younger. LOL. What was I saying? I forget. LOL. PEACE JIMI


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 27, 2009)

Replaces "Can't remember" with "Couldn't care less, dude".  :rofl:


----------



## jarrod (Jan 27, 2009)

have there been any studies on m.j. as an anti-depressant?  iirc, pot just makes you produce more seratonin, which is all some pharmacueticals do.

jf


----------



## tellner (Jan 27, 2009)

So it helps prevent Alzheimer's, treats glaucoma and asthma, has anti lung cancer properties and helps the pain and nausea of AIDS and chemo treatments.  All of this when the law forbids any research designed to demonstrate health benefits.

The only reason this plant is illegal is the Hearst papers' investment in Weyerhauser and the prospect of Prohibition agents having to find honest work.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Jan 27, 2009)

It also give you the munchies!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2009)

tellner said:


> So it helps prevent Alzheimer's, treats glaucoma and asthma, has anti lung cancer properties and helps the pain and nausea of AIDS and chemo treatments.  All of this when the law forbids any research designed to demonstrate health benefits.
> 
> The only reason this plant is illegal is the Hearst papers' investment in Weyerhauser and the prospect of Prohibition agents having to find honest work.


That, and the fact that both the cotton and tobacco industries lobbied so heavily for it's banishment, due to it's superiority to cotton, and being less addictive than tobacco.


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 27, 2009)

Massachusetts now just hits you with a fine for carrying up to 1 ounce.


----------



## grydth (Jan 27, 2009)

In the 1700's when I went to college, people would smoke so much of the stuff that they'd become almost catatonic.... and this on a Sunday morning.

I guess this grand discovery lets one choose their oblivion...


----------



## Carol (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Monadnock (Jan 27, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


>


 
Was that an inhale?


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 28, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> That, and the fact that both the cotton and tobacco industries lobbied so heavily for it's banishment, due to it's superiority to cotton, and being less addictive than tobacco.


 
You'd think that the Nabisco/Keebler lobby would step in at some point.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 28, 2009)

tellner said:


> So it helps prevent Alzheimer's, treats glaucoma and asthma, has anti lung cancer properties and helps the pain and nausea of AIDS and chemo treatments. All of this when the law forbids any research designed to demonstrate health benefits.
> 
> The only reason this plant is illegal is the Hearst papers' investment in Weyerhauser and the prospect of Prohibition agents having to find honest work.


 
These are the points that are raised when students from the nearby college have their annual legalization drive.  I must say, it does my heart good to see that college-age kids are so passionately committed to ending the heartbreak of glaucoma.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 28, 2009)

All I want to knwo is how the hell, in a double-blind study, they'll be able to differentiate between the control group and the experimental group? 

Subject A is not wearing pants?  Confused/forgot/  or just really baked....


----------



## Joab (Jan 28, 2009)

Who can smoke only one puff? I have a hard time believing this study, sounds like something from the 60's. There is no doubt marijuana does harm short term memory, so I have a hard time believing it could help prevent Alzheimer's. I hope nobody takes this study seriously and partakes, remember marijuana use is illegal in the USA. Just say no to this study!


----------



## Jimi (Jan 28, 2009)

You're harshing my mello man. LOL. Just kidding. Most of us are adults here and we understand that Marijuana is illegal, but any violators who do or have smoked are not likely hardened criminals destroying the American way of life. There is propoganda on both sides of the Herb argument, case in point "Reffer Madness" is hardly a true example of Pot use. If we locked up everyone who embibed this Herb there would be Actors, Musicians, Ex-Presidents, Congressmen & their college aged children locked up for even one tresspass. Do you feel the study itself is illegal and the American public should not be permitted to review this evil? I hope my opinion is not offensive, although Joab, it sounds like your post was meant to scold, at least to me it seemed that way. PEACE, LOVE & DO..., Uh I mean HOPE. JIMI


----------



## tellner (Jan 28, 2009)

Joab, it would help if you learned a little about science. 

Short term memory problems and Alzheimer's are not the same. If the results of the study are good - and they have to be carefully done if they're going to get by review process - they are good. It doesn't matter whether they make you feel warm and fuzzy or not. There are more serious questions about the short-term memory studies which were funded with the stated purpose of showing that hemp was evil and deadly. 

If you're going to make policy based on facts you have to apply the same standards to all. If we say that hemp is a Schedule I drug we are saying that it is dangerous and has a high potential for physical addiction and no medical or scientific use. By that standard we should hang anyone who takes a drink and break everyone who has sold a cigarette on the Wheel. There is simply no comparison. 

Even with the unconscionable restrictions on research we have good evidence that hemp has medical uses that should be investigated. That's leaving aside its immense proven industrial value. In terms of potential harm it is the most benign of the recreational drugs. That includes beer.


----------



## Joab (Jan 28, 2009)

Jimi said:


> You're harshing my mello man. LOL. Just kidding. Most of us are adults here and we understand that Marijuana is illegal, but any violators who do or have smoked are not likely hardened criminals destroying the American way of life. There is propoganda on both sides of the Herb argument, case in point "Reffer Madness" is hardly a true example of Pot use. If we locked up everyone who embibed this Herb there would be Actors, Musicians, Ex-Presidents, Congressmen & their college aged children locked up for even one tresspass. Do you feel the study itself is illegal and the American public should not be permitted to review this evil? I hope my opinion is not offensive, although Joab, it sounds like your post was meant to scold, at least to me it seemed that way. PEACE, LOVE & DO..., Uh I mean HOPE. JIMI


 
Joab: No, I'm not for locking everyone up for life for smoking pot, but I am against smoking pot except in the case of cancer victims and the like if it is prescribed by a doctor. If this study really has found that a puff a day helps stem Alzheimer's, than I think a doctor should be able to prescribe it. I am opposed to recreational use of marijuana.


----------



## Joab (Jan 28, 2009)

tellner said:


> Joab, it would help if you learned a little about science.
> 
> Short term memory problems and Alzheimer's are not the same. If the results of the study are good - and they have to be carefully done if they're going to get by review process - they are good. It doesn't matter whether they make you feel warm and fuzzy or not. There are more serious questions about the short-term memory studies which were funded with the stated purpose of showing that hemp was evil and deadly.
> 
> ...


 
Joab: I am against recreational use, but medicinal use is ok.


----------



## Drac (Jan 28, 2009)

Jimi said:


> You're harshing my mello man. LOL. Just kidding. Most of us are adults here and we understand that Marijuana is illegal, but any violators who do or have smoked are not likely hardened criminals destroying the American way of life. There is propoganda on both sides of the Herb argument, case in point "Reffer Madness" is hardly a true example of Pot use. If we locked up everyone who embibed this Herb there would be Actors, Musicians, Ex-Presidents, Congressmen & their college aged children locked up


 
And quite a few cops...


----------



## Jimi (Jan 28, 2009)

Joab said:


> I hope nobody takes this study seriously and partakes, remember marijuana use is illegal in the USA. Just say no to this study!


Joab, please understand this statement sounds like you want people to ignore this study. I understand you do not want people to use marijuana recreationally, but to some your statement can be read as don't look a the man behind the curtain it is forbidden. If the study is done within legal means and has validity, it (and others) should be investigated, not dimissed cause I feel the law SAYS NO. Even LEO's believe some laws can be wrong and the American public has the right to review & reform laws within reason. Not bashing you man, but do ya hear me? BTW, I was at a greatfull dead show over 10 years ago (Yes I inhaled), do you feel that recreational tresspass is jail worthy for me now? Then let Bill Clinton go first. LOL. If this study helps people, so be it.


----------



## K-man (Jan 28, 2009)

Having worked in the Drug & Alcohol field seeing first hand the effects of this 'harmless activity' and having had one of my children put onto a disability pension with drug induced psychosis, don't try to convince me that Marijuana use should be legalised.
Like many things in life, in any population 99 out of 100 people do something dumb and get away with it, one poor bunny has his/her life ruined.
If these studies prove positive then hopefully a proper dose and dose form will be produced and many people will benefit. In the meantine obey the signs and 'keep off the grass'.


----------



## Joab (Jan 28, 2009)

Jimi said:


> Joab, please understand this statement sounds like you want people to ignore this study. I understand you do not want people to use marijuana recreationally, but to some your statement can be read as don't look a the man behind the curtain it is forbidden. If the study is done within legal means and has validity, it (and others) should be investigated, not dimissed cause I feel the law SAYS NO. Even LEO's believe some laws can be wrong and the American public has the right to review & reform laws within reason. Not bashing you man, but do ya hear me? BTW, I was at a greatfull dead show over 10 years ago (Yes I inhaled), do you feel that recreational tresspass is jail worthy for me now? Then let Bill Clinton go first. LOL. If this study helps people, so be it.


 
Joab: I'll admit that I didn't take the study very seriously. I was mostly concerned with some kid reading this and giving himself justification for toking. If the study turns out to be true, and if a medical doctor prescribes it legally, than it's fine with me. And no, I don't think you should be in jail for toking ten years ago.


----------



## Joab (Jan 28, 2009)

K-man said:


> Having worked in the Drug & Alcohol field seeing first hand the effects of this 'harmless activity' and having had one of my children put onto a disability pension with drug induced psychosis, don't try to convince me that Marijuana use should be legalised.
> Like many things in life, in any population 99 out of 100 people do something dumb and get away with it, one poor bunny has his/her life ruined.
> If these studies prove positive then hopefully a proper dose and dose form will be produced and many people will benefit. In the meantine obey the signs and 'keep off the grass'.


 
Joab: Glad to read somebody in this forum thinks like me on this issue, I was beginning to think I was in a community of stoners.


----------



## Drac (Jan 28, 2009)

Joab...There is no need to preface you responses with your name, we know who you are...

*Drac*
*MT Moderator*


----------



## Joab (Jan 28, 2009)

Drac said:


> Joab...There is no need to preface you responses with your name, we know who you are...
> 
> *Drac*
> *MT Moderator*


 
Alright.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 28, 2009)

Whilst there are undoubtedly some positive medical benefits from the use of ganja, there are also a number of very severe negative results. These were bad enough to observe in my teen's-twenties when the weed being smoked bore no resemblance to the brain-mangling shyte being smoked nowadays.

The lingering effects of the build-up in the brain-tissue of some of the complex chemicals in cannabis caused enough paranoia and irrational behaviour (sometimes violent) back then - which is as nothing to the psychoses caused by todays 'skunk'.

However, it is impossible to eradicate, I fear and I have always maintained that the only way forward is to legalise it if sold through 'official' stockists. All the laws in the world do not hold back the tide and if it was legally sold then it could be taxed and society as a whole might get some benefit from it.

Either that or go to the other extreme and have the death penalty for it's use. Even then I don't envisage that consumption would drop to zero (other than for those executed pour l'encouragement des autres).


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 28, 2009)

grydth said:


> In the 1700's when I went to college, people would smoke so much of the stuff that they'd become almost catatonic.... and this on a Sunday morning.
> 
> I guess this grand discovery lets one choose their oblivion...


 

Whoa, you went to college in the 1700's??
What's your secret?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 28, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> The lingering effects of the build-up in the brain-tissue of some of the complex chemicals in cannabis caused enough paranoia and irrational behaviour (sometimes violent) back then - which is as nothing to the psychoses caused by todays 'skunk'.



Smoking Mary Jane is not inconsequential, as Sukerkin has pointed out. Medical doctors are again using the phrase "marijuana addiction," but not with the same histrionics that they used back in the days. I had friends in high school -- we all did -- who pretty much walked around in a fog. On a purely psychological level, the repeated exercise numbing out is damaging. Prolonged usage carries health hazards. 

The idea of marijuana having some prophylactic effects with regard to Alzheimer's is certainly interesting; however, the prospect of my fellow commuters taking a medicinal toke before getting behind the wheel doesn't exactly warm my heart.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 28, 2009)

here jarrod's summary of pot:

kids shouldn't smoke, their brains are still developing.

moderated, occasional usage will not harm you & may do you some good.

if you over-do it, it will be bad for you but it will be your choice.  just like if you drink too much, smoke too much, eat too much, or over-indulge in many legal activities.  

this has been a public service announcement.

jarrod


----------



## K-man (Jan 28, 2009)

jarrod said:


> here jarrod's summary of pot:
> 
> moderated, occasional usage will not harm you & may do you some good.


 
Don't believe it! 

Moderated, occasional usage MAY not harm you & may do you some good. There are people out there whose lives have been totally stuffed by what they considered to be OCCASSIONAL use.

Sorry, I wouldn't touch the stuff having seen what it's done to my family.


----------



## Drac (Jan 28, 2009)

I guess I am one of the lucky ones..I smoked my fair share and I suffered no negative effects...


----------



## jarrod (Jan 28, 2009)

K-man said:


> Don't believe it!
> 
> Moderated, occasional usage MAY not harm you & may do you some good. There are people out there whose lives have been totally stuffed by what they considered to be OCCASSIONAL use.
> 
> Sorry, I wouldn't touch the stuff having seen what it's done to my family.


 
what specifically has pot done to your family (if you don't mind sharing, understand if you don't want to)?

also, do you believe alcohol should be illegal as well considering what it has done to many families?

jf


----------



## K-man (Jan 29, 2009)

Of my own children, two of my boys started smoking in their early teens. They were not heavy users but you always knew when they had been smoking because there level of aggression went through the roof. That in turn played a part in the destruction of their personal relationships. The elder child became more involved and ended up on a pension, unable to work, due to drug induced psychosis.
Now they are in their 30s, I think totally off the drugs and doing ok.

My cousin, a very bright young man in the early days had a similar reaction. He got stuck into the weed, it wasn't near as strong 30 years ago, and lifted off this planet. It destroyed his marriage and he had the full psychiatric episode. He lost about 20 years of his life and is now in a stable state as long as he keeps taking the meds.

As for my work with drug addicts. They say that marijuana use doesn't lead on to the use of other drugs. I agree, obviously only a very small number of marijuana users progress to other drug use. However, in my informal questioning of heroin users and former heroin users, they all started with pot.



> ... do you believe alcohol should be illegal as well considering what it has done to many families?


 
Alcohol has just as many problems. I do drink alcohol, mainly with a meal, and you ask an incredibly difficult question. If I was brutally honest with the facts I would have to say the world would be better off without alcohol. Should it be illegal? I think probably not, and I think that legalising some drug use could also be argued. However, it is like opening Pandora's box. Do the benefits of restricted availability and use outweigh the problem of increased distribution and usage? 

This thread is heading towards solving the meaning of life!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 29, 2009)

So, this means that if football players smoke pot it all evens out right?


----------



## Joab (Jan 29, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Whilst there are undoubtedly some positive medical benefits from the use of ganja, there are also a number of very severe negative results. These were bad enough to observe in my teen's-twenties when the weed being smoked bore no resemblance to the brain-mangling shyte being smoked nowadays.
> 
> The lingering effects of the build-up in the brain-tissue of some of the complex chemicals in cannabis caused enough paranoia and irrational behaviour (sometimes violent) back then - which is as nothing to the psychoses caused by todays 'skunk'.
> 
> ...


 
Well, I have to disagree with you. I don't believe it should be legalized and I don't believe those found guilty should be given the death penalty. I think what we are currently doing is really working to some extent. I have been drug tested so often by companies that I could fill buckets with the urine. That's really the most effective way, people stop toking so they can get a job.


----------



## Joab (Jan 29, 2009)

jarrod said:


> here jarrod's summary of pot:
> 
> kids shouldn't smoke, their brains are still developing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joab (Jan 29, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> So, this means that if football players smoke pot it all evens out right?


 
No, I don't think it evens out,  recreational use of marijuana should continue to be outlawed.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 29, 2009)

Joab said:


> No, I don't think it evens out,  recreational use of marijuana should continue to be outlawed.



It was a joke. See this thread.


----------



## Drac (Jan 29, 2009)

K-man said:


> Of my own children, two of my boys started smoking in their early teens. They were not heavy users but you always knew when they had been smoking because there level of aggression went through the roof.


 
Having dealt with pot smokers numerous times in my 21 years as an LEO, I have *NEVER* met an aggresive pot smoker..Quite opposite , they were passive and compliant..Now if that pot had been laced with another drug say LSD, yes I could see it causing a variety of mental problems..





K-man said:


> Alcohol has just as many problems.


 
I must disagree..Alcohol has *MORE *problem because it is so readly available..Ever hear the stories of teenage alcoholic mixing cheap perfume in their cola just to make it through the mornings??.
There are people that I will not drink with because of the way alcohol effects them




K-man said:


> This thread is heading towards solving the meaning of life!!


 
Not really...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 29, 2009)

There are plenty of chemical compounds in skunk alone to permanently mess up someones brain - it doesn't need anything else added into it.

I know that now we're getting into 'my life experience has been xyz' territory so I don't believe that we can achieve a consensus between the two polar positons on this e.g. *Drac*'s extensive experience as a policeman have given him one view whereas my equally extensive experience as a rocker/biker give me another.


----------



## Drac (Jan 29, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> There are plenty of chemical compounds in skunk alone to permanently mess up someones brain - it doesn't need anything else added into it.


 
Not always...Ever buy a nickle bag only to discover it contained maybe 1% of cannibis and the rest was oregino?? 





Sukerkin said:


> I know that now we're getting into 'my life experience has been xyz' territory so I don't believe that we can achieve a consensus between the two polar positons on this e.g. *Drac*'s extensive experience as a policeman have given him one view whereas my equally extensive experience as a rocker/biker give me another.


 
Prior to my putting on the badge we walked the same path my friend...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 29, 2009)

I hadn't forgotten, my friend. I was just using us as an illustration that we will all have our anecdotal background to our thoughts on this and that for everyone there will be counterveiling experiences regarding what each poster puts forward.  Thus making it very hard to reach a consensus.

Then again, I suppose that's true of almost every subject we talk about isn't it .  Ignore me - I've obviously been in too many meetings this morning .


----------



## Drac (Jan 29, 2009)

We get calls from people saying that there is a group of teens smoking pot in a bus shelter and 99% of the time it one of those cheap " gangsta" cigars...My old Chief one time asked me " How did you know it wasnt pot?" "Because Sir I use to smoke in my youth", I answered...He never asked again...


----------



## Jimi (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't think that anyone here is saying that the hint that this study may provide evidence that Marijuana can help people with Alzhimers is encouraging anyone to TOKE.


----------



## Joab (Jan 29, 2009)

Jimi said:


> I don't think that anyone here is saying that the hint that this study may provide evidence that Marijuana can help people with Alzhimers is encouraging anyone to TOKE.


 
Actually, that's my main problem with this study. I can see a teen ager or someone else who is not very wise using this study as justification to toke. "Oh, its' only one puff, and see, it may keep me from getting Alzheimer's!" That's my main problem with it, it encourages such thinking which leads to behavior. And nobody who smokes marijuana only has one puff, they will puff and puff and puff again, and justify it by saying, "Well one puff might help me from getting Alzheimer's, maybe more will help more" So I am clearly expressing my concern that this study could lead to drug use. Than again the study could be true, it could prove to be that one puff does help stem Alzheimer's, I have my doubts...


----------



## jarrod (Jan 29, 2009)

i don't really buy the gateway drug argument so far because if you ask most heroine users i bet they started out with tobacco before they went to pot.  

really here's the short version of why i think pot prohibition is bad: because i also disagree with outlawing alcohol, guns, abortion; or taxing the hell out of cigarettes.  life is full of choices & it's not up to the governement to decide for us what we should & shouldn't do.  

i have seen a few people whose lives would be better off without pot.  but i have never seen a pot smoker who was better off for having gone to prison.

jf


----------



## Drac (Jan 29, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i don't really buy the gateway drug argument so far because if you ask most heroine users i bet they started out with tobacco before they went to pot.
> 
> really here's the short version of why i think pot prohibition is bad: because i also disagree with outlawing alcohol, guns, abortion; or taxing the hell out of cigarettes. life is full of choices & it's not up to the governement to decide for us what we should & shouldn't do.
> 
> ...


 
I have met a few that bi-passed the whole pot culture and went right into herione..They were told that pot was for kids..


----------



## Joab (Jan 29, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i don't really buy the gateway drug argument so far because if you ask most heroine users i bet they started out with tobacco before they went to pot.
> 
> really here's the short version of why i think pot prohibition is bad: because i also disagree with outlawing alcohol, guns, abortion; or taxing the hell out of cigarettes. life is full of choices & it's not up to the governement to decide for us what we should & shouldn't do.
> 
> ...


 
Well, I'm not really a big fan of putting pot users in prison. I'm more for drug testing for employment which is now very common place, fines, community service and the like and drug education and treatment if necessary.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 29, 2009)

Drac said:


> I have met a few that bi-passed the whole pot culture and went right into herione..They were told that pot was for kids..


 
i've heard similar sentiments. "isn't so&so a little old to be smoking pot?" you're right, let's get out the bourbon & cocaine. we can't have a bunch giggley 40 year olds out there ordering pizza.

the thing is, kids are the last people who should be smoking pot.  their brains are still developing & they haven't exactly mastered moderation yet.  no such thing as a kid's drug, imo.  

once your an adult, do what you like so long as you're not hurting anyone else.

jf


----------



## Jimi (Jan 30, 2009)

Joab said:


> Actually, that's my main problem with this study. I can see a teen ager or someone else who is not very wise using this study as justification to toke. "Oh, its' only one puff, and see, it may keep me from getting Alzheimer's!" That's my main problem with it, it encourages such thinking which leads to behavior. And nobody who smokes marijuana only has one puff, they will puff and puff and puff again, and justify it by saying, "Well one puff might help me from getting Alzheimer's, maybe more will help more" So I am clearly expressing my concern that this study could lead to drug use. Than again the study could be true, it could prove to be that one puff does help stem Alzheimer's, I have my doubts...


I can understand & sympathize with your concerns about anyone's pot use because of your family's issues with it. Although you feel strongly this will not stop some from using if they want. The argument that this study will give another teen the excuse to smoke pot is far fetched, those who want to smoke will find a way or excuse. To say you have a problem with a legal medical study because IT will cause teenagers to smoke is blaming the study & not the user. It sounds to me like your opinion is the honest conclusion of this study (Which is not "Go ahead smoke up, the study says so") should not be heard because the weak willed can use it as an excuse, so this is good enough reason to ignore it outright. That sounds very Draconian to me. I understand & respect that you can express your opinion, although it sounds like you feel your (Empassioned) opinion should over rule the Medical Study's findings & its right to be heard/expressed. Am I just reading you wrong?


----------



## jarrod (Jan 30, 2009)

Joab said:


> Actually, that's my main problem with this study. I can see a teen ager or someone else who is not very wise using this study as justification to toke. "Oh, its' only one puff, and see, it may keep me from getting Alzheimer's!" That's my main problem with it, it encourages such thinking which leads to behavior. And nobody who smokes marijuana only has one puff, they will puff and puff and puff again, and justify it by saying, "Well one puff might help me from getting Alzheimer's, maybe more will help more" So I am clearly expressing my concern that this study could lead to drug use. Than again the study could be true, it could prove to be that one puff does help stem Alzheimer's, I have my doubts...


 
we should never be afraid to give people knowledge.  the only problem there should be with a scientific study is if it's conducted unethically or if it is flat out wrong.  if someone is going to rationalize smoking weed, they are going to rationalize smoking weed.  

jf


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 31, 2009)

http://news.aol.com/health/article/coffee-may-lower-risk-of-dementia/319476

Now they are saying the same thing may be true about Coffee... and its legal.



> Swedish and Danish scientists studied 1,409 men and women for an average of 21 years, and 61 of the subjects were diagnosed with dementia. Those who said they drank from three to five cups of coffee a day were 65 percent less likely to have dementia than people who drank two cups or less, the study found. People who drank more than five cups also had a reduced risk, but that group was too small to produce any solid conclusions.
> But that doesn't mean that people should start gulping coffee in hopes of warding off diseases like Alzheimer's, said Dr. Miia Kivipelto, the study's lead author. "We have no evidence that for people who are not drinking coffee, taking up drinking will have a protective effect," she told the Times


----------



## jarrod (Jan 31, 2009)

5 cups of coffee a day would make me poo big time 

jf


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 31, 2009)

jarrod said:


> 5 cups of coffee a day would make me poo big time
> 
> jf


 
LOL.

I dunno... I drink about a pot a day.

Oh hell... I got it... Coffee... Pot... Marijuana... its all related.  LOL.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 31, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> LOL.
> 
> I dunno... I drink about a pot a day.
> 
> Oh hell... I got it... Coffee... Pot... Marijuana... its all related. LOL.


 
dude, that is OUT THERE! like...coffee, pot, pot...uh...

are those cheetos?

jf


----------



## Drac (Jan 31, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> LOL.
> 
> I dunno... I drink about a pot a day.


 
Ya aint alone Cyro.I love coffee and like you drink about a pot a day, more if I am working the night shift...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 1, 2009)

Great another thing Cannabis  is good for. If the herb has medicinal properties then it should be legalized. We have alcohol and cigarettes I don't see the problem with Cannabis if used responsibly.

Cannabis has been used for centuries without any major problems.

In fact it is used religiously in most religions as well as its use to provide the healthy hemp oil and other things of value.


----------

